# Has anyone bought the Pei Pod dog bed?



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

that is advertised? Or the Sleepy Pod travel bed? My daughter is interested in the sleepy pod and those advertisements are getting to me for the pei pod. The dogs sleep in the kitchen and having an egg colored one would be sort of cute I think. Wondering what they are like. Thanks.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I would also love to see pics if anyone has one! 
I am the same those advertisements are getting to me also


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I started thinking they were hideous and then the have grown on me. Since i think it would be funny with the egg theme in the kitchen.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

hehe, I need to see those commercials, Im missing something.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I was looking at them and wondered the same thing.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha i thought they look pretty cool aswell!!
Mine have some thing simular...

View attachment 5366


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are so cute.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Id love one of those Pei Pod beds for mine, but they are well expensive!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, I caved! I ordered a white one with a yellow cushion so it will look like an egg in my kitchen. DH isn't real thrilled that I ordered it but he is ok. haha I will let you all know how it is.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I cant wait to see pictures! I think they are really unique looking. What a great idea for your kitchen


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like them a lot too & really want one


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Just checked them out the are fab!!
would love one too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like them because the little piss ant I currently own can pee on it and I can spritz it off and not have to go thru the drama of machine washing hehehe.


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

If I had the money I would SOOO buy one. I think they're adorable!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

So I had to go check these out. My curiosity got the better of me. They are very interesting looking. I want to see pics of the one you got.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Daisy Mae said:


> So I had to go check these out. My curiosity got the better of me. They are very interesting looking. I want to see pics of the one you got.


I know. It's always on the ad for chi-people that you see across the top. I first thought they were ridiculous. Then, you keep looking at them and I am so fickle that their ridiculousness grew on me. :hello1:


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

amyalina25 said:


> Haha i thought they look pretty cool aswell!!
> Mine have some thing simular...
> 
> View attachment 5366


Omg, you have no idea how cute that actually looks amyalina, CUTE!!
They're like two peas in a pod


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

tricializ said:


> Ok, I caved! I ordered a white one with a yellow cushion so it will look like an egg in my kitchen. DH isn't real thrilled that I ordered it but he is ok. haha I will let you all know how it is.


What a great idea Tricia to get an egg theme for the kitchen! 
I can't wait to see pics! 
You must be so anxious for it's arrival!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Is it there yet? 
Is it there yet? 
LOL I cant wait to see pics when it arrives


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Is it there yet?
> Is it there yet?
> LOL I cant wait to see pics when it arrives


You are so funny. Although I only ordered it yesterday (sunday) I did check status today online. haha. Shows processing.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

tricializ said:


> You are so funny. Although I only ordered it yesterday (sunday) I did check status today online. haha. Shows processing.


lol see I am not the only excited one! Your already checking that status of delivery and its still in the processing stage


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

That's like how I start checking my Amazon packages.


----------

